# HELP! how to eliminate a lens shadow with flash



## littlewang (Apr 22, 2005)

i just recently got a new lens and it comes out pretty far.  and so whenever i take a picture with flash on, the lens casts a shadow on the subject.  can anyone help me figure out how to not let that happen?? thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.

A little more information would be helpfull...what camera/lens/flash are you using?...however, some lens/flash combinations just don't work.  The lens barrel blocks the flash.

The best option would be to get an accessory flash if your camera has a hot-shoe.


----------



## littlewang (Apr 22, 2005)

oh i'm sorry.  i'm using a nikon n75, with a fisheye adapter, and the flash is the one that is part of the camera that pops up.  here's an example of what happend:







i can't really figure it out if it's b/c it's too close or maybe it's just the flash all together and maybe i just can't use the flash when i have the lens on.  b/c i took some other close ups with no flash in the outdoors and there was no shadow.  or maybe i should hold the camera at a certain angle?


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 22, 2005)

Any big lens will block the pop-up flash, and the fish-eye adapter is adding length to your lens.  You need to get the flash away from the camera.  Possibly a flash in the hot shoe would be enough, but with your fish-eye adapter you may need to use a cable to get the flash way off to the side.

You could also bounce the flash off of the ceiling of wall.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah, you need a much higher mounted flash. The built-in flash really is intended to be used as a fill flash and usually on with your standard small zoom i.e. 28-70, 35-80.


----------



## littlewang (Apr 22, 2005)

man that's sad.   even if my subject is far it will have the shadow??

can ya'll reccommend me some flashes so i can get an idea of which kinds to look into?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 22, 2005)

http://www.nikonusa.com/template.php?cat=1&grp=4


----------



## littlewang (Apr 22, 2005)

hmmm interesting thanks.  i kinda wanna go for a cheap one though.  so like any flash that mounts on to the top will get rid of my shadow for sure right?


----------



## Chase (Apr 22, 2005)

Sunpak makes some relatively inexpensive flash units that would do the job for you, they may be worth a look.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 22, 2005)

If you want a flash that will use some of the fancy TTL options, a Nikon flash would be the way to go...but if you just want a flash to go on top of your camera then there are lots of other companies that make them.  They can be had for a good price too.

Sunpak, Vivtar etc.  Check out a used camera shop if you can...they usually have lots of old flash units.


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 22, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Sunpak makes some relatively inexpensive flash units that would do the job for you, they may be worth a look.




So does Sigma.  You can get their top of the line one for around $150.


----------



## littlewang (Apr 22, 2005)

what about the quantarays on here:
http://www.wolfcamera.com/webapp/wc...=10001&langId=-1&categoryId=5849722&bct=t1004

well the cheaper ones haha.


----------

